# Where to and how to fish for catfish at Hoover dam



## carlos ross

I have been going to Hoover for the last three weeks and I have only managed to catch one channel cat...I've used everything from cut bait..crawlers ..chicken liver..I'm just really frustrated I've never had this much trouble before if anyone could help me I would really appreciate it please and thank you

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedhdAngler78

My girlfriend caught a small channel off a glow night crawler. Other than that I find it hard to catch fish there as well for some reason.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carlos ross

I wonder why?? it can't possibly be fished out...it may be because I'm shore fishing I think you just have to find the holes or you need a boat to get to different areas ....only so much u can do From the bank..plus I hear of people catching fish...just not me at the moment

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172

Dad used to catch them in the channels during the day, and said at night to fish the flats....and always used cut frozen shad.....big and nasty tasting they were....alum has a good amount of eating size channels , but I catch those trolling for saugeye and don't care to keep any
Hoover is hard to fish from shore....to many good spots are all privately owned around the lake......a boat is a must for me


----------



## carlos ross

You right about that one....the flats would be like twin bridges area? There aren't to many place to reach the channel from the looks of the map ...looks like I need a boat

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carlos ross

Do you know of ant spots on land where. Could reach the channel? U can dm I won't tell anybody I usually fish alone anyway do u think I should go somewhere else? 

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule

If at Hoover, safety wise. Duck pond, better lit and patrolled every 10 mins or less. 

Second would be twin bridges Genoea and city rangers patrol. 

I have fished Hoover for 40 years. 

Carpe Diem


----------



## carlos ross

Thanks for the reply Mr.carp. I was referring to fishingng alone as to I won't tell anyone about the fishing hole Lmao I'm 6'7 315 pounds the crazies usually don't like to play with me if ya know what I mean lol plus I keep my girlfriend with me but the info is still good to know...now to get back on track where is the duck pond? I've heard people refer to it but never knew what they were talking about

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carlos ross

Do you have any catfishing tips for Hoover Mr.carp?

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule

Off Sunbury rd

Carpe Diem


----------



## carlos ross

Thank you sir I appreciate it...

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule

No problem it is Ms. Carp btw 

Carpe Diem


----------



## carlos ross

Nice....thank you ms.carp

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jspears949

CarpRule said:


> Off Sunbury rd Carpe Diem


 In the cove there or out by boat area? I've never fished hoover but herd there some nice blues there.


----------



## baitguy

jspears949 said:


> In the cove there or out by boat area? I've never fished hoover but herd there some nice blues there.


 LOL you realize this thread is almost 10 years old 😁


----------

